# Pygocentrus Ternetzi ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Who know more information about tern ?

The adult size ?
With what other pygo you can compare ?
Do the are more vicious then cariba ?
Is it really green ?

I juste wanna learn more about Tern
Somebody can help ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> Who know more information about tern ?
> 
> The adult size ?
> With what other pygo you can compare ?
> ...


I dont know the size they max out at but I got a 9 incher and Mr. rhomzilla has a couple big ones....12.5 and 13 inch inches plus I think its bigger...
You can compare them to a red belly..
I dont know if there more viscious than caribe ...It depends on the particular fish you get but caribe are just very viscious anyway ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ternetzi's don't just resemble rebellies, they are the same species, P. nattereri.
The reason it looks different is that they are found in a different area than redbellied natts, ie. Argentina, and Southern Brasil(?) Basically, the reason why it's yellow instead of red is adaptation to that specific habitat and because of the different water chemistry and cooler water temperature (I think...)

If wildcaught, they can be pretty agressive, as any other wildcaught pygocentrus piranha.
As far as care goes, it's the same as keeping other pygo's - at least 20 gallons per adult fish, should be kept in a group, etc. etc.

I'm not really sure about its maximum size: I believe they can reach at least 14" TL.

*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should visit OPEFE´s for further accurate info about this specie...







!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I got some info on Ternz, They kick A$$!!


----------

